
Sun's NeWS was a mistake, as are all toolkit-in-server windowing systems (2013) - kick
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/unix/NeWSWasAMistake
======
carapace
Reminds me of the classic "Wheel of Reincarnation" paper: "On the Design of
Display Processors" [http://cva.stanford.edu/classes/cs99s/papers/myer-
sutherland...](http://cva.stanford.edu/classes/cs99s/papers/myer-sutherland-
design-of-display-processors.pdf)

~~~
kick
Thanks for sharing!

